# URGENT San Gottard tomorrow!! help



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

We are in Luzern at the moment at camping lido with two school coach trips!! The weather is wet and cloudy so the question is Tunnel or pass tomorrow? Is the pass not worth it if the weather is poor? I don't have a lot of time to get down to lake Garda so i don't want to waste it by going over the top to find we won't see anything.

Thanks

Spence


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Check before you go that the pass is actually open. It doesn't open until June and then only if there is little snow.

We would have preferred the pass when we came through last May. The tunnel is horrible. Turn on your air con if you have it and set the ventilation to recycle just before you go into the tunnel- don't forget to reset it for fresh air afterwards.

There are some interesting " What to do in case of..." notices just outside the loos at the service stations at either end !

Can you park on the grass at Camping Lido yet ? We were asked to park on the tarmac. It looks like the wifi is working too. In April it was not and we had to get our money back - after a bit of a fuss- by actually proving to the man in charge that it would not work.

G


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hi Grizzly,

The wifi is working but you have to sit in the reception area. I was kicked out by the kids having dinner at 6:30pm. There are plenty of MH's on the grass. Nice clean place and handy for the centre. Pitty about the rain. I have just looked at Verona for the next week and it's not going to get better. Should have packed some warmer clothes!!

Spence


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

spence said:


> Hi Grizzly,
> 
> The wifi is working but you have to sit in the reception area. I was kicked out by the kids having dinner at 6:30pm. There are plenty of MH's on the grass. Nice clean place and handy for the centre. Pitty about the rain. I have just looked at Verona for the next week and it's not going to get better. Should have packed some warmer clothes!!
> 
> Spence


I know what you mean. We were down in Pompeii in mid May and were still using a quilt and fleecy blanket on top of our duvets and the hail came down like mint imperials one night. We even turned the heating on.

If you don't want to go into Verona in the van then stay at one of the sites on the east ( right) side of lake Garda. There is a service bus goes all the way down the lakeside and to Verona. It's interesting as it doubles as the school bus. It's not a very long trip and goes through the villages and hills. We stayed at Camping Serenella between Bardolino and Garda.

Enjoy your trip tomorrow !

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*St Gotthard*

Hi

If there is cloud, it is not worth going over the pass in my opinion. If there is low cloud only, you will rise above it and get into the sun, but your views will be........clouds!

Re the tunnel - I do the opposite to Grizzly by switching off the aircon. At the end of the day it is 17km or a good 10 minutes. Not a cause of worry in my opinion, and a total of 171 trips through!

Russell

Edit - if you are going to Verona, you might want to stay at www.campingbutterfly.it - it is a short stroll to the train station and a twnety minute journey thereafter by train to Verona Porto Nuovo.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys,

the cloud is heavy and the mountins around Luzern can not be seen at all today but was ok yesterday. I think the tunnel may be best tomorrow and then the pass on the way home if the weather is clearer.

Thanks for your help. Going back to my beer now.

Spence


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

The met chart for 1200 UTC/1400 CET tomorrow shows tightly packed isobars (i.e. strong winds) and an approaching warm front over the area (i.e. increasing cloud and rain). It looks as if you've come to the conclusion to take the tunnel. I wish you better luck on the way home. Cheer up, you could be in Southern Italy where it's really bad!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: St Gotthard*



Rapide561 said:


> ... and a total of 171 trips through! ...


Darn!!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Personally I would do the pass every time as you never know what is going on up there. We passed over last June on the way to L Maggiore and it was cloudy and cold, but interesting to be photographed in my shorts and sandals on the snow field.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*St Gothard today*

 Buon giorno, may be a bit late for you, but just looked up the St.Gothard on www.swisstxt.ch and it is shown as open OK, but what the weather will be like over the top I don't know. At a guess - misty. 
Down in the South here after 4 weeks of wall to wall sun, we are having voilent storms. Don't mind - saves me watering the tomatoes and melons.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

Making the best use of my 3 dongle before it runs out at the end of the month on 3 Italy. We have arrived at Butterfly by going through the tunnel. It was cloudy and wet on the North side of the tunnel but clear and very windy when we came out the other side. Is the hill from the tunnel down to Italy the longest ever?? it did not seem to level but it helps the MPG!! Also it did seem strange stopping at the services on the South side of the tunel to pay in Swiss Francs but be greeted in Italian.

Still wet and warm but at least we are on holiday and drinking Italian beer.

Spence


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*S.Gothard*

 Buon giorno Spence, e benvenuto.
Glad you got through OK. Yes, Canton Ticino (Tessin) is Italian through and through in language and culture. A bit like a re-ordered Italy :roll: 
saluti,
eddied


----------

